# Solved: PC user + Mac = networking confusion



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi, I am a PC user, but I also have a PowerPC G4 which I use for graphic design etc. I was wondering how I can connect two macs using a crossover cable, as I am used to the XP way... How do I set it up on a mac, and how do I make a folder shared so I can transfer files???

Anyone can do a step-by-step????


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

bump


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Have the same situation, but have not attempted as of yet. However, do have the following in my bookmarks that may help ya somewhat:

some Apple info:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=19652
http://www.apple.com/business/mac_pc/networking.html
http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/windows/

possibly best in-depth info:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=54704

somewhat dated:
http://aroundcny.com/technofile/texts/bit060502.html
http://lowendmac.com/mac2win/02/1007.html

There are others, but just to get ya started...


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

thx man


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Simple as: 
Enable Personal File Sharing in Sharing Section of System Preferences
Make sure both machine have an IP on the same subnet
On the second machine in Finder, Under Go menu select Connect To
Select browse and select the other users machine
You can now connect as Guest and access files from the other users Public folder

Of course you can do more like setup accounts for specific users and or use other protocols like ftp.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

thanx a lot


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

If you are looking to transfer the files with out actually having both computers connected to a network, like you would with a crossover cable, you would need a firewire cable.

1. Connect both computers with a firewire cable.
2. Have one computer already booted
3. Boot the other machine and hold down the "T" button at start up

Holding down the "T" button will start up your mac as a target drive for what ever computer it is connected to. Your hard drive on this machine will show up as a removable hard drive on the machine that is already booted. Then you can just access the files as though they were actually on a hd in your box. This is a very fast way to transfer files between machines if they aren't on the same network.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh my god - that's amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!

NO WAY????

Is there any way 2 do this on a pc?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Of _course_ it's amazing. It's a _Mac_.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

yeah yeah yeah...

ok - i get it but u mac ppl really do brag


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

It's not bragging when it's _true_.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm slowly becoming a mac person...

I just hate how they are so incompatible - You can find third-party software for relatively anything on a pc for free, whereas anything from fully blown graphics productions suites to security patches are so mucher harder to find...

When macs become more widely accepted... I'll be a mac person


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

cancon said:


> I'm slowly becoming a mac person...


There's still hope for you...



cancon said:


> I just hate how they are so incompatible


The only incompatibilities are in the coding of the software. The files produced therein are, in most regards, completely compatible. There may be exceptions, but only when there is not a Mac equivalent of the specific software you're using. And, as far as mission-critical software goes, that number is very small, indeed. Especially now that Intel-based Macs can natively run Windows.



cancon said:


> You can find third-party software for relatively anything on a pc for free, whereas anything from fully blown graphics productions suites to security patches are so mucher harder to find...


I'm not sure I follow what you mean. Third-party software means what? Anything that is not produced by the manufacturer of the OS is third-party (since the first and second parties, when it comes to the Macintosh, are both Apple). What kind of free software are you looking for? By and large, what is available for "free" is not worth the money. Yes, I realize that seems to be a contradiction. But I'm paying for my Internet connection, so therefore everything I do online is _not_ for "free."

While there may be more freeware out there for the Windows OS, the vast majority of it is not worth my, or your, download time. The same argument as this has been made about games on the Mac OS. Yes, there are far fewer games available, when compared one for one, on the Mac OS. But the games that _do_ make it to the Mac OS are the best of the best. And whenever they finally arrive on the Mac platform we get the advantage of already getting the bug fixes and, often, expansion packs included all for the same price that our Windows counterparts paid when the game first arrived on the scene.

Outside the area of gaming, most of the things that are available for free for the Windows side of the aisle are created to enhance the experience of using the Windows OS. A large number of these "enhancements" are things that are already built into the Mac OS.

If you just mean screen savers, well, there are plenty out there for the Mac OS, and, frankly, these serve little purpose other than to make you computer look like it's doing something when you're not using it. Screen burn-in doesn't really happen any more. Screen savers serve no real function any more, other than for that of a conversation piece.

Please let me know what other area you might mean. I will do my best to assuage your fears of going over to the Mac OS. I am the first to admit that there _are_ some areas where Windows is still the king. But with the advent of Intel-based Macs there is no reason not to get a Mac and experience the _best_ of both worlds.



cancon said:


> When macs become more widely accepted... I'll be a mac person


I don't want to invoke Godwin's Law here, but this is what this line of thinking smacks of, so I am left with little choice:

When they came for the communists,
I remained silent;
I was not a communist.

When they locked up the social democrats,
I remained silent;
I was not a social democrat.

When they came for the trade unionists,
I did not speak out;
I was not a trade unionist.

When they came for me,
there was no one left to speak out.

Of course the computer platform you choose does not have such horrible ramifications, but if you're going to wait for everyone else to go a certain direction you'll find yourself being the last of those who haven't gone in that direction.

Why wait for all your neighbors to get onboard? Why not show them the way?


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I am sorry Vegas - I don't mean to be rude, but your reaction was totally predictable - I honestly thought when i wrote the last post that someone would reply with the computer equivalent of the magna carta.

Okay, I am not against macs - I use one practically every day! - It's old, but I use it for the school yearbook. It was what started to bring me over - the whole "MAC" concept is brilliant. And I totally agree with you. It's innovative. It's original. It's great. The only problem is that there is not enough freeware out there. I understand your point but to be perfuctly honest, It's not true. Codecs, Multimedia Splitters, Converters, and open-source software are all much more widely available on a PC than a mac.

Games, of which I play a lot of, are not available on a mac. It is hard to find more that 10 (good) games on a mac to play, and it is really boring to play the same game 24/7 for mor than 2 months. For me anyway. I hope I haven't offended any of you "world of warcraft" players. You still have a point with bugs and fixes and expansions available first-hand on a mac, but there are still not enough.

Until the mac becomes a fully-supported operating system, I am not willing to abandon windows.

And I can't afford a new, intel-based, mac.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

TEN REALLY REALLY GOOD GAMES FOR MAC:

1. Doom 3
2. Halo
3. WoW
4. EverCrack II
5. Escape Velocity 1,2,3
6. Heroes of Might and Magic III-V
7. Black and White 2
8. Kill monty
9. Wingnuts
10.Sims 2


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

You missed 

1. Quake 4, 3, 2, 1
2. Call of Duty 1, 2
3. Splinter Cell
4. STUBBS THE ZOMBIE
5. Unreal Tournament 2004
6. Savage
7. Starcraft and every other blizzard game
8. Homeworld 2
9. Command & Conquer Generals
10. Gridwars


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

I also forgot:

Every Ambrosia SW game besides escape velocity
SNES 9X
pi
MacAttack
Worms Armageddon
Pod racer (episode 1)
Descent 1,2,3
Red Faction 1,2
Every other bungie game besides Halo
Max Payne 1,2
Fable: the lost chapters.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

oh and

Power Pete (power pete FTW)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

cancon said:


> Games, of which I play a lot of, are not available on a mac. It is hard to find more that 10 (good) games on a mac to play, and it is really boring to play the same game 24/7 for mor than 2 months. For me anyway. I hope I haven't offended any of you "world of warcraft" players.


It's a shame that game playing is such a driving force in computer systems. 
Makes one wonder how many more people would be using Macs if game playing was the domain of PS3/XBOX/Wii and not computers.



cancon said:


> Until the mac becomes a fully-supported operating system, I am not willing to abandon windows.
> 
> And I can't afford a new, intel-based, mac.


I hope you mean you can't afford any new system, not just Macs.
If I have to hear the "they are so much more expensive" line anymore, I might just lose it.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Headrush said:


> It's a shame that game playing is such a driving force in computer systems.
> Makes one wonder how many more people would be using Macs if game playing was the domain of PS3/XBOX/Wii and not computers.
> 
> I hope you mean you can't afford any new system, not just Macs.
> If I have to hear the "they are so much more expensive" line anymore, I might just lose it.


Many love computers for games given that they can tweak, modify, trick-out, etc. the s/w and h/w aspects of the experience. Consoles are less friendly that way. Computer also generally have more interfaces between the player(s) and the game too. For me, X-Box is good. 

True - a basic iMac, Mac Mini, etc., and especially refurbished or used, can be acquired at very attractive price. Plus there are many other positive cost benefits of an Apple. Yea, there are some negatives - however, for what is done by the vast majority of people, the ease, simplicity, beauty, and power of a Mac is :up: And even for those that demand even more, they can do that too.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

MSM Hobbes said:


> Many love computers for games given that they can tweak, modify, trick-out, etc. the s/w and h/w aspects of the experience. Consoles are less friendly that way. Computer also generally have more interfaces between the player(s) and the game too. For me, X-Box is good.


I know the reasons why its used, I just meant its too bad its the #1 factor for people and they miss out on the many hidden advantages/gems in Macs.



MSM Hobbes said:


> True - a basic iMac, Mac Mini, etc., and especially refurbished or used, can be acquired at very attractive price. Plus there are many other positive cost benefits of an Apple. Yea, there are some negatives - however, for what is done by the vast majority of people, the ease, simplicity, beauty, and power of a Mac is :up: And even for those that demand even more, they can do that too.


I'm not even talking about basic units. 
I recently priced a Mac Book Pro and several PC laptops and the Mac was only $200 more. Like you mentioned people miss out on the hidden benefits.

I've been in too many forums where people try comparing Macs to PCs and the difference in price, but equate a simple Webcam as the same as the builtin iSight camera, far from it.


----------



## cancon (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't cheat on singleplayer games, but on multiplayer games like counter-strike; the money cheat gives the game a bit more action.

And I never knew the generals or the sims were available for the mac!!!


----------

